# Now I believe that there is WiFi problem :(



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Now after about 2 months of use I believe all those WIFI problems other people have. I had 0 problems on 3 Touchpads at home
(3 WiFi hot spots in the house channels 1, 6, 11 all use WPA2, same SSID same passwords)
Today I took one of them to work where you can locate about 20 different hot spots and the device was completely confused and scanning /connecting/disconnecting ... the whole wireless settings interface was laggy and unresponsive.
Even several reboots didn't help.
Couldn't resist and took the other 2 there as well, one was OK for about 30 minutes and then started to screw up as well the other was confused immediately.
NO problems with any of them in WebOS and 4 other android phones or NookColor CM7 never had this problem before.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Same here, i never had any wifi issues until the last couple of days. Now it wont connect at home, keeps searching, then wifi force closes. I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling later.
Running 3.5 by the way, with nothing extra other than adw.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

It's very unfortunate since I personally don't mind that but for my wife and parents it's VERY frustrating


----------



## knoer (Oct 15, 2011)

willyjay: since you write that you have issues connecting at home; have you successfully connected elsewhere?
Have you tried connecting in webOS?

My TP worked great for the first week I had it, then wifi just stopped working (that was in webOS) reinstalling webOS did not solve it.
Now I have tried all releases of android, but none of these worked any better.

I would be interested in knowing the output of dmesg on your TP after enabling wifi, just to see if it is similar to mine.
I started a different thread here some time ago - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7357-touchpad-wifi-issue-atheros-driverfirmware-or-hw-defect/


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you guys try disabling Network Nnotification?
I can't test it that well since it works great in the house where I'm most of the time.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

@knoer: Yes, webos wifi works just fine. I haven't tried connecting to any other source yet....I usually leave the Touchpad at home. It was working fine just a few days ago, and I've been using webos and android off/on since alpha 1 with no issues at all.

@lifeisfun: I haven't tried disabling Network Notification yet.

Seeing as I already did a factory reset and haven't set anything up yet, I'll probably try the ACMEUninstaller then re-install 3.5 to see if anything changes.


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is everyone running 3.5? I haven't had a single problem but I'm running 3.0.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

stlouisbluesfan1 said:


> Is everyone running 3.5? I haven't had a single problem but I'm running 3.0.


Yes, 3.5 here. Never had wifi issues on any previous build, and 3.5 had been working fine for me since it released. Don't know what has changed to cause issues.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

willyjay said:


> Yes, 3.5 here. Never had wifi issues on any previous build, and 3.5 had been working fine for me since it released. Don't know what has changed to cause issues.


Did you travel with the device to several location or was it mostly on one network ?

I'm running XRON 2.8


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Did you travel with the device to several location or was it mostly on one network ?
> 
> I'm running XRON 2.8


Basically a home device. However, it goes with me to visit family, so I connect to whomever's house I'm at.....no issues in the past. Never really connected to any "hot spots". It was working fine at the beginning of the week. My niece was over playing with it (on android) for a couple of days, then when I tried to use it Wednesday it would not connect, was very sluggish trying to turn on wifi and choose a source...then wifi would just blink on and off, then force close. Tired airplane mode on/off, going back to webos (which still works fine), then ultimately wiped data/factory reset and reinstalled 3.5.

Still not working, so I'm about to ACMEUninstall then reinstall....looking forward to running Xronified for the first time.

I'll reply if uninstalling and reinstalling does anything positive.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, after a fresh install, wifi is still messed up. Can't connect at all during set up....says [Activity Setup Wizard (in application Google Services Framework) is not responding] then force close.

About to go out for a few hours, then I'll try a fresh install of Alpha 2.1 to see if that works.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

That sucks, let us know how that works out.
Did you try XRON ?

This is the procedure I used and it always worked for me:
advanced>wipe dalvik cache
go back>wipe cache partition
wipe data/factory
reset mounts and storage>format /system
mounts and storage>format /data(i know redundant)
mounts and storage>format /cache(i know redundant)
go back>install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard>select rom & confirm reboot system now
Now setup your Touchpad.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll let you know later on how it goes...no time to continue messing with it now. I'll also try resetting the router.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I've had the same issue crop up recently on 3.5, glad to know its not just me. Was working flawlessly before, so far I've only been using it on my home network. I'll try reflashing and posting results.

Edit: Clearing data, cache, dalvik cache, and formatting system before installing seems to have fixed it for me.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Great! let's hope it will stay that way


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a bit of an oddball wifi problem. We have a remote control toy that creates a wifi network. You connect your android device to the network and use an app to control the toy. My Touchpad always connects first to my home wifi, and then I switch to the toy's wifi, and it works fine.

But when I'm away from home, I can not directly connect to the toy's wifi. The Touchpad sees the network, I click connect, and either it scans and disconnects, or it does nothing at all.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Update: Did a fresh install of Alpha 2.1....wifi finally connects without issues! Before setting anything up I went ahead and flashed XRON 2.8. So far so good. Just glad wifi is working!!


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

That's strange, my friend had many WiFi problems with his TP using Alpha 2.1 now he upgraded to XRON 2.8 and for now it works fine.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Visited my friend today at his townhouse where is countless wireless networks.
His TP refuses to connect and my TP that is working without problems at my house refused to connect as well.
We changed the AP settings to CH6 on 2.4GHz - no change and it would not connect to 5GHz AP neither.
Got back home and it connected no problem.


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I mean the wifi is definitely touchy on mine. I have a 32GB Touchpad. The problem is although I can reset it it's difficult for my Mom to do it. What I really need is an app that runs in the background pinging my router every 10 seconds or something and when there's no reply it toggles the wifi automatically. Right now I have to give her instructions on what to do. I use the Cyanogen mod mostly so she can use Netflix on the touchpad.
Also I don't think it's strictly a cyanogen issue. I've had webos wifi die on me too, and the interesting thing is it will show as still connected on the touchpad but the router clearly shows the touchpad is no longer connected. Anyway it would be great if there was an app for webos and cyanogen, or something we could cron job or something that disabled and then re-enabled the wifi.


----------



## barrysanders20 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wasn't having a problem until my Asus RT-N16 started acting up. I then hooked up a spare Apple Airport Base Station N. With the Asus, it would connect everytime. With the Airport, it refused to connect. When I try to get into the WIFI setting, it will freeze or prompt to force quit.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm running rt-n16 with tomato fw since I got the tp several months ago without problem


----------



## avatar77 (Nov 4, 2011)

My wifi is totally jacked up. Works fine on WebOS, but with Alpha 3.5 and Xron 2.8 and 2.9 it connects initially, allows me to setup the TP and then drops the connection and will not connect again. Under wifi settings it shows scanning, connecting and then nothing and just keeps doing it over and over. Sometimes the wifi settings FC. I've used AlphaUninstaller, wiped data etc several times but have had no luck. It was working fine under Alpha 2 and 3 but 3.5 has completely broken my Wifi. Back to 3.0 - hopefully this gets fixed in Alpha 4.

64 GB TP bought new in September.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Let us know if you get it working again in Alpha3


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

i have had wifi problems myself with 3.5. it would connect initially when i boot it up, but after a while, the internet would just stop working. when i check the status of the wifi, it shows connected


----------



## rmsh (Dec 28, 2011)

For what it is worth, here is my observation. I first installed alpha 3 on my TP, never had any issue. Once I upgraded to 3.5 I started to notice the issue. Based on other comments also, I believe it is visible after upgrade.


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

ive had problems with wifi in 3.0 and 3.5 ,if im at home wifi works perfect says wifi speed 58 Mbps but if im at my sisters or brothers the speed jumps to 68 - 70 Mbps and it starts to FC and takes ages to get into wifi screen if at all.Web OS works perfectly anywhere i go,seems like CM7 is unhappy with the ways some routers are configured but all in all the OS work really well .


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

avatar77 said:


> ive had problems with wifi in 3.0 and 3.5 ,if im at home wifi works perfect says wifi speed 58 Mbps but if im at my sisters or brothers the speed jumps to 68 - 70 Mbps and it starts to FC and takes ages to get into wifi screen if at all.Web OS works perfectly anywhere i go,seems like CM7 is unhappy with the ways some routers are configured but all in all the OS work really well .


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Changing my router to channel 6 fixed my wifi issues permanently. Disabiling my friends 5 ghz function of his dual band router fixed his wifi connection issues permanently. You could also use channel 1, just stay away from channels above 6. Hopefully the CM7 team will fix this issue in ICS.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, we did the same couple days ago and it did not help


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Well, we did the same couple days ago and it did not help


Well, you are the first that I have heard of. Go to settings, Applications, Development and change your device hostname to something shorter than 16 characters. I changed mine to Adroid-mine. Switch to settings, wireless & network settings, wifi settings, tap menu and then advanced and set wifi sleep policy to never.

Are you using Alpha 3.5? Many folks have complained that after flashing 3.5, they started having wifi issues, while previously on other versions they had no problems. I have been using 2.1 for months and it has been rock solid after making the changes I have suggested in this message and the other above. So make a backup and install 2.1 and see what happens. Alpha 3.5 is not the end all of the alpha's. You would not be missing out on much execept the headaches that come with it, video, audio, wifi, etc.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

All those "fixes " have been tried on 3 devices - no change.
It's working 100% fine at my house but not at work or friends house where is many WiFi networks to choose from.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> All those "fixes " have been tried on 3 devices - no change.
> It's working 100% fine at my house but not at work or friends house where is many WiFi networks to choose from.


I think you have answered your own question @lifeisfun, at work you have no control over the AP and it is probably set up like the TouchPad does not like. Same thing at your friends house, unless you can change the settings on the AP, you are screwed.


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Reboot your ADW, fixed mine. Also clean out your caches


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I think you have answered your own question @lifeisfun, at work you have no control over the AP and it is probably set up like the TouchPad does not like. Same thing at your friends house, unless you can change the settings on the AP, you are screwed.


Actually not, as explained before we changed channels/type of security, reset the ap at my friends house (2.4/5GHz on/off) and it would not connect.
Same at work


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

childofthehorn said:


> Reboot your ADW, fixed mine. Also clean out your caches


Reinstalled several different ROMs using this procedure:

advanced>wipe dalvik cache
go back>wipe cache partition
wipe data/factory
reset mounts and storage>format /system
mounts and storage>format /data(i know redundant)
mounts and storage>format /cache(i know redundant)
go back>install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard>select rom & confirm reboot system now

Hard to imagine that that wouldn't re-set something incorrect.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Reinstalled several different ROMs using this procedure:
> 
> advanced>wipe dalvik cache
> go back>wipe cache partition
> ...


You only need factory reset and system wipe. Everything else is indeed redundant.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Actually not, as explained before we changed channels/type of security, reset the ap at my friends house (2.4/5GHz on/off) and it would not connect.
> Same at work


How's it work in WebOS?


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, everywhere no problem and all other Android devices incl. NC CM7.1 do not have these problems in those locations.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

avatar77 said:


> My wifi is totally jacked up. Works fine on WebOS, but with Alpha 3.5 and Xron 2.8 and 2.9 it connects initially, allows me to setup the TP and then drops the connection and will not connect again. Under wifi settings it shows scanning, connecting and then nothing and just keeps doing it over and over. Sometimes the wifi settings FC. I've used AlphaUninstaller, wiped data etc several times but have had no luck. It was working fine under Alpha 2 and 3 but 3.5 has completely broken my Wifi. Back to 3.0 - hopefully this gets fixed in Alpha 4.


This is exactly my issue! It's so frustrating. I used to be able to toggle Airplane and *sometimes* it would then connect instantly. Now, in 3.5 Airplane mode doesn't work for me.

I've found that forgetting your network, rebooting, then connecting will work. Until it decides to randomly drop again

I've about had it with my TP. The WiFi headache is just too much to deal with. especially considering that webOS WiFi works perfectly, all the time, every time. The allure of ICS is what's keeping me here.

edit: I don't meant to sound ungrateful, and I really do appreciate all the hard work that went into getting us Android on the TP. I have had these WiFi issues since the day I installed CM so that's why I'm frustrated. /end rant


----------



## selk (Oct 18, 2011)

Had the same problem with unresponsive wifi after two months of OK working. Fix for me was to delete directory /data/misc/wifi in File Expert and reboot.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> This is exactly my issue! It's so frustrating. I used to be able to toggle Airplane and *sometimes* it would then connect instantly. Now, in 3.5 Airplane mode doesn't work for me.
> 
> I've found that forgetting your network, rebooting, then connecting will work. Until it decides to randomly drop again
> 
> ...


Have you tried any of the suggested work-arounds? @lifeisfun's experiences is the exception to the rule. One or some of these work-arounds should help.


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been having wifi issues as of late too and thought it was just my touchpad, I'm glad I'm not alone!

I've never had any issues up I til recently, and it just keeps searching for signal, and it will get it for a few seconds and disable again and continue to search for a network. It sounds like the same issue others are having too...

I'm going to try some of these fixes and report back later...


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

selk said:


> Had the same problem with unresponsive wifi after two months of OK working. Fix for me was to delete directory /data/misc/wifi in File Expert and reboot.


Tried this on a backup I had with the wifi screwed up, this fix worked for me.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Have you tried any of the suggested work-arounds? @lifeisfun's experiences is the exception to the rule. One or some of these work-arounds should help.


Once again I was not believer that there is a problem for the past 2 months, but all my friends did have these problems
Using WiFi at my house is 100% trouble free but when we take out TPs to them ( locations with lots of WiFi networks)
we experience the same problems. I got extensive knowledge about networking so user problem is unlikely - I hope


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

I wrote an .apk for my Touchpad that monitors the router gateway address, and automatically stops and starts the WiFi if the WiFi is on, but the gateway is unreachable.

It has solved my WiFi issues.

At the moment though, its also killing my battery









It is my first android app, and I was motivated by the Touchpad WiFi issue.

I have debugging to do still, on the battery issue, and the UI looks like carp.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

That's great !


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Have you tried any of the suggested work-arounds? @lifeisfun's experiences is the exception to the rule. One or some of these work-arounds should help.


Yes, I've tried all of them. Believe me, I don't want to give up on the TP, but these WiFi issues are crazy frustrating


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

selk said:


> Had the same problem with unresponsive wifi after two months of OK working. Fix for me was to delete directory /data/misc/wifi in File Expert and reboot.


This worked for me...thanks! I'm stoked!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Yes, I've tried all of them. Believe me, I don't want to give up on the TP, but these WiFi issues are crazy frustrating


Did you try this one posted by @selk? " Had the same problem with unresponsive wifi after two months of OK working. Fix for me was to delete directory /data/misc/wifi in File Expert and reboot."

I don't remember if you posted what alpha you are running, but I see a lot of folks saying that after flashing 3.5, they start having all kinds of wifi issues. Mine started in A1 and continued into A2.
Changing the router channel was the defining moment for me. I had tried many of the so-called work-arounds and none had helped. I helped a friend who's dual-band router was refusing to connect
to any Android device and WebOS on the TouchPad. Shortening the device name seems to have helped some. Turning off wifi "N" appears to help others. There is an app one can download from the
app store called FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. You might want to try that. There are other apps that supposedly try to reconnect wifi any time you see it disconnected. If you are running A3.5, you might want
to do a nanroid backup, run ACMEuninstaller, do a clean install of an older alpha like 2.1 or 3. Also, you need to search for and read every wifi related thread you can find just in case you missed a "FiX"
that just may help you.


----------



## ddimick (Dec 31, 2011)

I suspect it has to do with the authentication and/or encryption used on the wireless networks. Before I used two APs in WPA/WPA2 mixed mode with AES encryption and had nothing but problems with every version of CM. Now I'm running two APs in WPA2 only with TKIP and it's working almost flawlessly. Still have to turn wireless on/off on the TP every few days, but that's it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ddimick said:


> I suspect it has to do with the authentication and/or encryption used on the wireless networks. Before I used two APs in WPA/WPA2 mixed mode with AES encryption and had nothing but problems with every version of CM. Now I'm running two APs in WPA2 only with TKIP and it's working almost flawlessly. Still have to turn wireless on/off on the TP every few days, but that's it.


That was one thing that I corrected on my AP besides changing the channel to 6.


----------



## hooplaring (Nov 3, 2011)

Changed channel to 6, and using WPA2 encryption. Working flawlessly. Had real problems when I had the channel set to auto (which defaulted to 11).
Hope this helps someone


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hooplaring said:


> Changed channel to 6, and using WPA2 encryption. Working flawlessly. Had real problems when I had the channel set to auto (which defaulted to 11).
> Hope this helps someone


Thanks for posting this @hooplaring, see guys there is hope out there.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

When my wifi finally connected I was lucky to download Wifi Manager. Now I stopped having problems once I used it! Try it out!


----------



## dsinai (Oct 21, 2011)

I started getting wifi disconnections at channel 11. I was on channel 4 before and never had wifi problems. Moved back to channel 4 and no more wifi problems.



hooplaring said:


> Changed channel to 6, and using WPA2 encryption. Working flawlessly. Had real problems when I had the channel set to auto (which defaulted to 11).
> Hope this helps someone


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I think we're on to something with the channel. My router was set to auto, and used to be on 6 but when I checked it was on 11. Switched it to 1 since 6 was crowded where I live and now its working great. Hope this fix sticks unlike others I've tried.


----------

